# Hauppauge 2250 Issue



## coffeeme (May 24, 2010)

Hi All, I have the Hauppauge 2250 dual tuner and I am using it with Windows Media Center on my HTPC. I can receive and view my Fox channels but when ever I attempt to record anything on Fox it says that I have no signal on that channel and the recording is going to be stopped. I would love to get some help on this as I am new to OTA and HTPC's.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

I have Hauppauage card as well and have the same issue. I have done just about everthing including having the card replaced by Hauppuage. Apparently, it is some sort of software conflict, that I could not resolve. Try rolling back your drivers and reinstalling.


----------

